# Geeignete Rennradtouren ab FFM



## powderJO (14. Januar 2008)

serz,


wer hatte gute straßentouren ab ffm. möglichst lang (mehr als 100km), flach bis leicht hügelig und auf wenig befahrenen straßen (also für rhein-main verhältnisse halt). bin für jeden streckentipp dankbar.

pj


----------



## KillerN (14. Januar 2008)

Ähm, falsches Forum ?!

-> richtiges Forum

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ähm, falsches Forum ?!
> 
> -> richtiges Forum
> 
> ...


ähm, nur bedingt falsches Forum, weil - mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen   - eh Jeder der auf'm Mounty sitzt auch Renner fährt und umgekehrt  

Grundsätzlich alles Richtung Ried ist topfeben und alles Richtung Wetterau ist hügelig.

Aber genauer kann ich Dir das jetzt nicht erklären, weil ...

a) ich dazu jetzt keine Lust habe
b) man es eigentlich eh nicht vernünftig erklären kann
c) mein Renner momentan in der Winterpause ist
d) wenn, dann im Moment im Renner-Forum mehr angeboten wird
e) erst ab Frühjahr bei den Eisbären Renner wieder regelmäßig auf dem Programm steht ...


----------



## powderJO (15. Januar 2008)

super, der eine meint ich sei im flaschen forum und der andere hat keine lust ....

also - das rennrad-forum habe ich auch gesehen, aber die threads da sind halt alle total zugelabert und man mÃ¼Ãte wahrscheinlich stundenlang lesen, um dann ein paar brauchbare strecken zu bekommen. 
wenn hier jeder, der auch rennrad fÃ¤hrt seine lieblingsstrecke posten wÃ¼rde, hÃ¤tte man sicher schnell sehr viele touren zusammen â und mir wÃ¤re extrem geholfen. also, wo sind die rennradler hier unter den mtblern?


----------



## Claudy (15. Januar 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> super, der eine meint ich sei im flaschen forum und der andere hat keine lust ....




*Trust the girls!!!*

Bergen-Enkheim
Hohe Str. bis Ostheim
Hammersbach
Hüttengesäß
Alt Wiedermus (Feldweg links ab)
Eckartshausen
Himbach
Rommelshausen
Altenstadt
Oppelshausen
Ilbenstadt
Burg-Gräfenrode
Karben
Rendel
Gronau
Bad Vilbel
F-Berkersheim

circa 85km und 700hm

Der Weg von Karben via BV nach Berkersheim ist etwas kniffelig. Ich habe mir eine Radkarte für das Rhein Main Gebiet sowie eine Frankfurt Radkarte zugelegt. Außerdem gibt es sehr nette Menschen, die tolle Schleichwege kennen und denen bin ich einfach hinterher gefahren....Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Torpedo64 (15. Januar 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> super, der eine meint ich sei im flaschen forum und der andere hat keine lust ....
> 
> also - das rennrad-forum habe ich auch gesehen, aber die threads da sind halt alle total zugelabert und man müßte wahrscheinlich stundenlang lesen, um dann ein paar brauchbare strecken zu bekommen.
> wenn hier jeder, der auch rennrad fährt seine lieblingsstrecke posten würde, hätte man sicher schnell sehr viele touren zusammen  und mir wäre extrem geholfen. also, wo sind die rennradler hier unter den mtblern?


 
Tja, wolltest ja nicht mit mir fahren...


----------



## powderJO (15. Januar 2008)

danke claudy, auf sowas hatte ich eigentlich gehofft. mehr davon ...



Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Tja, wolltest ja nicht mit mir fahren...



nö. stimmt so nicht. ich habe gesagt, ich fahre gerne mal mit dir, wenn das wetter wieder besser ist.  denn da ich die "rennradtouren" mangels rennrad auch mit dem mtb absolviere, macht das zusammen auf der straße fahren nicht so viel sinn, oder? 

im übrigen bin ich am sonntag von ffm nach bad vilbel gefahren (in bad vilbel schon ein paar mal im kreis), dann irgendwann über nidderau? auf der ironman-strecke gelandet. die habe ich dann auf der b 275 richtung lauterbach verlassen. auf dieser b 275 bin ich dann halt geblieben und auch wieder zurückgefahren - auf dem rückweg wieder die ironmastrecke gefunden und in bv prompt wieder verfahren. die strecke war grenzwertig - vor allem die b275 war stark befahren und dementsprechend unschön zu fahren. insgesamt waren dass dann 130km und 800hm...


----------



## Andreas (15. Januar 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> also - das rennrad-forum habe ich auch gesehen, aber die threads da sind halt alle total zugelabert und man müßte wahrscheinlich stundenlang lesen, um dann ein paar brauchbare strecken zu bekommen.
> wenn hier jeder, der auch rennrad fährt seine lieblingsstrecke posten würde, hätte man sicher schnell sehr viele touren zusammen  und mir wäre extrem geholfen. also, wo sind die rennradler hier unter den mtblern?



Schau doch mal im Rennrad-Forum "Die Mitte". Dort sind fast alle MTBler mit Rennrad 
von hier mit ihren Nicknames vorhanden.

Ok, mein Streckenvorschlag flach: 
Schwanheim, Unterschweinstiege, Airport, Walldorf, Moerfelden und dann ab in's flache Ried. z.B. Moenchbruch, Hassloch, Astheim, Trebur, Greinsheim, Griesheim, Buettelborn, Gross Gerau, Moerfelden

Alternativ kommst Du auch ueber Floersheim ueber den Main in's Ried.

Angucken und planen kannst Du alles mit http://www.clickroute.de


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Januar 2008)

Wenns hügelig sein darf hätte ich eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken anzubieten, ist, wie ich festgestellt hab, ne Variation von Klaudy`s Tour:

Maintal Bischofsheim-Hochstadt-Wachenbuchen-Mittelbuchen.Bruchköbel-Langendiebach-Ravolzhausen-Huttengesäß-Neuwiedermus-Altwiedermuß-unterhalb der Ronneburg vorbei-Eckartshausen-Himbach-Rommelhausen-Ostheim-Windecken-Kilianstädten-Schöneck-Oberdorfelden-Niederdorfelden-Gronau-Vilbel-FFM

Können wir gerne im Frühjahr mal zusammen fahren! Oder früher, wenns weiter so mild bleibt und nicht zu viel Regen fällt. Am Samstag bin ich diese Strecke mit Abwandlungen gefahren.

Die Strecke oben ist bis Ronneburg ziemlich flach, dann ein paar Rampen bzw. hügeliges Profil, ab Schöneck wieder recht flach bis Vilbel.
KM dürften so 80-90km sein.

Die wirklich ruhigen Straßen findet man halt erst tief in der Wetterau, im Büdinger Wald oder im Vorspessart. Außerhalb von FFM/HU/OF ist es halt überall recht voll.


----------



## karsten13 (15. Januar 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> also - das rennrad-forum habe ich auch gesehen, aber die threads da sind halt alle total zugelabert


----------



## Torpedo64 (16. Januar 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> nö. stimmt so nicht. ich habe gesagt, ich fahre gerne mal mit dir, wenn das wetter wieder besser ist. denn da ich die "rennradtouren" mangels rennrad auch mit dem mtb absolviere, macht das zusammen auf der straße fahren nicht so viel sinn, oder?


 
Äääähm, also du hast kein Rennrad und fährst mit dem MTB Straße?  
Was für eine Bereifung hast du auf dem MTB? 
Was soll besser am Wetter werden? Das liegt doch nur an der Kleidung / Ausrüstung und Willen, ob man fährt  



powderJO schrieb:


> im übrigen bin ich am sonntag von ffm nach bad vilbel gefahren (in bad vilbel schon ein paar mal im kreis), dann irgendwann über nidderau? auf der ironman-strecke gelandet. die habe ich dann auf der b 275 richtung lauterbach verlassen. auf dieser b 275 bin ich dann halt geblieben und auch wieder zurückgefahren - auf dem rückweg wieder die ironmastrecke gefunden und in bv prompt wieder verfahren. die strecke war grenzwertig - vor allem die b275 war stark befahren und dementsprechend unschön zu fahren. insgesamt waren dass dann 130km und 800hm...


 
Nun, da hast du dir ja auch die schönste Strecke ausgesucht  
Den Weg bin ich noch nie gefahren, werde ihn aber bestimmt auch in Zukunft meiden  
Auf den Radkarten kannst du sehen, welche Straßen frequentiert befahren sind und welche nicht. Diese sind idR farblich markiert. Am besten kaufst du dir eine für deine Gegend und stellst dir ein paar Routen zusammen. 
Wenn du dich Gruppen aus deiner Gegend anschließt, kannst du dir allerdings die Arbeit ersparen und einfach hinterher fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (16. Januar 2008)

danke @ all fÃ¼r die streckentipps. und ja â ich fahre mangels rennrad mit dem mtb auf der straÃe â auch wenn es nervt. soll halt im moment ausdauernd ga fahren und das ist nun mal auf der straÃe einfacher als im gelÃ¤nde. bereifung? nobby-nics. mit slicks wÃ¤re ich ja noch schneller ....


----------



## darkdesigner (18. Januar 2008)

Starte am Sonntag um 1200 zu ner RR-Runde an der Bockenheimer Warte, wird allerdings nicht nur flach sein. Die Strecke ist schön und wenig befahren (bis auf ein 3km-Stück),
dd

FFM-Bockenheim-Hausen-NiederUrsel-Riedberg-Kalbach-Bonames-NiederEschbach-OberErlenbach-Burgholzhausen-BWDepot-Wehrheim-Obernhain-Saalburg-Dornholzhausen-Oberstedten-Oberursel-Weißkirchen-Steinbach-Hausen-Bockenheim-FFM

Alternativ ab Wehrheim über die Saalburgsiedlung-Köppern-Friedrichsdorf-Seulberg-Bad Homburg-OberEschbach-Kalbach-Mertonviertel-Heddernheim-Ginnheim-Bockenheim-FFM


----------



## Marko S (21. Januar 2008)

> darkdesigner
> FFM-Bockenheim-Hausen-NiederUrsel-Riedberg-Kalbach-Bonames-NiederEschbach-OberErlenbach-Burgholzhausen-BWDepot-Wehrheim
> -Obernhain-Saalburg-Dornholzhausen-Oberstedten-Oberursel-Weißkirchen-Steinbach-Hausen-Bockenheim-FFM



http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.11057/ Die ist nicht von mir.
Das entspricht ungefähr der Runde, gerade sie Strecke BWDepot-Wehrheim ist super.
Im übrigen kann ich dir auch noch Strecken per GPX schicken du brauchst nur Karten mit den du die
Touren an schauen kannst z.B. Magicmaps 3D.
Schreib ne PM wenn dir das was nützt.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## darkdesigner (22. Januar 2008)

Der Track stimmt "ungefähr", aber bei der Anfahrt gibts genug Wege, welche schöner und angenehmer als die Eschersheimer Landstraße sind... ;-) Bei Burgholzhausen fehlt der Schleichweg übers Zementwerk, besser als über Fdorf und durch Köppern zu müssen. Auf dem Rückweg lieber durch Oberstedten und Oschel, wobei das natürlich Ansichstsache ist. Aber oben rum ist bestimmt weniger Verkehr als durch Homburg...
dd ride on


----------

